# في حدود ما هو مقرر شرعاً او قانوناً او عرفاً (إعراب)



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدي استفسار بخصوص المفعول المطلق، ففي العبارة التالية: "في حدود ما هو مقرر شرعاً او قانوناً او عرفاً"، هل يجوز اعتبار إعراب شرعاً وقانوناً وعرفاً على أنهم مفعول مطلق محذوف فعله؟
شكرا جزيلا. مع التحية.


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا، بل كلها تعرب تمييزا.


----------

